# Fiber Supplement and Probiotic? Are they good Combination?



## ulceribs (Jul 5, 2004)

Hello guys, I have 2 questions to you. I was wondering if it is a good idea to have a combination of fiber supplement (e.g. Metamucil) and Probiotic together? Is it ok to have them both together at the same time? Any ideas? Do they work for you? Also, My doctor remmended me Metamucil for excessive gas problem, how is fiber related to gas? Is Citrucel better?My bowels are like chopped off, as if they have been in some battle, they do not have any shame, but they are not watery, after I took Metamucil (fiber supplement), they kinda got the shape but after 4 days of taking it, it kind of loses its strenght and bowels again go wild. What makes bowels take the shape. When my bowels are well formed I feel that my day is good, when I see my bowels "coming from the battle" I know I'm gonna have some IBS attack.As usual my endless thanks to the IBS communityP.S. I'm 18,male, having IBS for almost 1 year already.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I use a fiber supplement which includes probiotics in it. It has helped from the beginning in making my stools denser. Off of my experience, combining these two has been very positive. It shouldn't hurt to try.Mark


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I use a fiber supplement which includes probiotics in it. It has helped from the beginning in making my stools denser. Off of my experience, combining these two has been very positive. It shouldn't hurt to try.Mark


----------



## ulceribs (Jul 5, 2004)

What do you take Mark?


----------



## ulceribs (Jul 5, 2004)

What do you take Mark?


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

I use metamucil(psyllium, soluble fiber)--high dose for diarrhea--and I don't have a gas problem. I also take probiotics, and make ctn its a mix that contains bifidobacteria.(I take DA-IBS, and kyo Dophilus. Will be trying out Metagenics soon.)Its the bifidobacteria in the colon that breaks down the soluble fiber to produce short chain fatty acids. SCFA's are good for the mucosal integrity of the gut wall. They help the body absorb nutrients more efficiently, as well as curb the symptoms of IBS that arise from the low grade inflammation along the mucosal /inner layer of the intestinal wall.This is a repost, but it fits here:"The "good" bacteria feed upon soluble fiber and produce compounds called short chain fatty acids, which have anti-tumor activity. Butyrate is the most important of the short chain fatty acids. *The benefits of soluble fiber are minimized if there are not enough "good" bacteria to metabolize it. * Antibiotics, poor eating habits, and stress are some of the common factors resulting in imbalanced intestinal flora, with inadequate numbers of friendly bacteria. Supplementing with proven quality strains of lactobacillus acidophilus and bifidobacteria is worth considering. The product I most recommend for this purpose is Ultra Flora Plus by a company called Metagenics. The number of acidophilus and bifidobacteria inhabiting the intestines can be assessed with some accuracy by laboratory testing. Getting back to butyrate, decreased concentrations have been found in colon cancer patients. In my experience of having my patients tested, low butyrate levels are a very common finding. Butyrate is the primary fuel source for colonic cells and is therefore required for their health. Animal studies have found butyrate to reduce the number of colon tumors formed. Butyrate appears to reverse premalignant colon cell changes induced by secondary bile acids. What this means in practical terms is a high fiber intake can reduce the risk associated with eating animal products. " http://www.drdebe.com/COLOCANC.htm Also, here's a short article on Medscape on the role of different fibers in IBS: http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/469549?src=search Soluble looks good for IBS in the article, insoluble(like bran) looks like it does more harm than good.I'm sorry you have this at 18 years old, but it sounds like you'll have it managed real soon. Just keep trying diff things to see what works for your unique biochemistry!Talissa


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

I use metamucil(psyllium, soluble fiber)--high dose for diarrhea--and I don't have a gas problem. I also take probiotics, and make ctn its a mix that contains bifidobacteria.(I take DA-IBS, and kyo Dophilus. Will be trying out Metagenics soon.)Its the bifidobacteria in the colon that breaks down the soluble fiber to produce short chain fatty acids. SCFA's are good for the mucosal integrity of the gut wall. They help the body absorb nutrients more efficiently, as well as curb the symptoms of IBS that arise from the low grade inflammation along the mucosal /inner layer of the intestinal wall.This is a repost, but it fits here:"The "good" bacteria feed upon soluble fiber and produce compounds called short chain fatty acids, which have anti-tumor activity. Butyrate is the most important of the short chain fatty acids. *The benefits of soluble fiber are minimized if there are not enough "good" bacteria to metabolize it. * Antibiotics, poor eating habits, and stress are some of the common factors resulting in imbalanced intestinal flora, with inadequate numbers of friendly bacteria. Supplementing with proven quality strains of lactobacillus acidophilus and bifidobacteria is worth considering. The product I most recommend for this purpose is Ultra Flora Plus by a company called Metagenics. The number of acidophilus and bifidobacteria inhabiting the intestines can be assessed with some accuracy by laboratory testing. Getting back to butyrate, decreased concentrations have been found in colon cancer patients. In my experience of having my patients tested, low butyrate levels are a very common finding. Butyrate is the primary fuel source for colonic cells and is therefore required for their health. Animal studies have found butyrate to reduce the number of colon tumors formed. Butyrate appears to reverse premalignant colon cell changes induced by secondary bile acids. What this means in practical terms is a high fiber intake can reduce the risk associated with eating animal products. " http://www.drdebe.com/COLOCANC.htm Also, here's a short article on Medscape on the role of different fibers in IBS: http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/469549?src=search Soluble looks good for IBS in the article, insoluble(like bran) looks like it does more harm than good.I'm sorry you have this at 18 years old, but it sounds like you'll have it managed real soon. Just keep trying diff things to see what works for your unique biochemistry!Talissa


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I use something called Fiberwise. It is from a customer marketed company, so it is not easy to try out. (It also blends a number of herbals which seems to make it even more effective.) The point is that you can combine probiotics and fiber (soluble for d) without a problem. Once you finish your survey you should be able to work from that.Keep in mind that it may only be a partial solution. (I have also seen improvement from Omega 3 oil. You might want to add that to your cocktail, as well.)Mark


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I use something called Fiberwise. It is from a customer marketed company, so it is not easy to try out. (It also blends a number of herbals which seems to make it even more effective.) The point is that you can combine probiotics and fiber (soluble for d) without a problem. Once you finish your survey you should be able to work from that.Keep in mind that it may only be a partial solution. (I have also seen improvement from Omega 3 oil. You might want to add that to your cocktail, as well.)Mark


----------

